# My POS 92 SENTRA :D



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Check it:




















Car has GA16DE w/ 4spd manual self made short ram intake, pacesetter header(leaking and falling apart need hotshot soon) and flowmaster exhaust (too loud for me) 17 inch gunmetal drag extreme alloys stock suspension stock brakes LOVE it though


----------



## nadir (Dec 25, 2005)

looks great =)


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i've got a stock tail light i'll sell you.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

You should try and take some pictures during the daytime. It's rather difficult to see the car. ALSO....try to resize them to about 640x480....easier to see here.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Gimp said:


> You should try and take some pictures after a car wash



yeah, that would be a good idea.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Kool SEntra....NISMO PRIDE


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Speaking of taillights, do they still make those taillights or any like them they had at sr20development?


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

my HP photosmart E317 owns 
my car actually looks half decent in these pics!








still soap in the muffler tips I just washed it (for Gimpp)








it looks like it got punched in the left side of the "face" (look at the headlight/grill)








this looks like it has a great paint job or something but believe me it doesn't. and yes, they are 17's


----------

